# My mini zoo!



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Thought I'd share pictures of my mini zoo. I have a leopard gecko, 5 budgies and a Shih-Tzu! I think one of my favorite pets to own are probably birds (is that wrong to say on a betta website? LOL) Anyway here's some pictures:


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh gorgeous photos!!!!! I have lots of pets too and also love budgies. I have 200 budgies, 21 bettas, 9 other birds, 3 mice, 1 rat, 1 Manx cat and a horse.....hopefully I didn't miss anyone out. Also I am going to be getting at least one more horse in the future. I would also LOVE LOTS AND LOTS MORE BETTAS but.....lack of time, space and money. LOL I a addicted to them!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That is one cute Leo you have! I am a accidental breeder lol... Wish me luck.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Your shih-tzu is gorgeous! Budgies are awesome. As are all birds really. I tend to be drawn to more of the larger birds like African greys. And your gecko is seriously inspiring some future nail art looks. 

Thank you for showing us your beautiful photos!


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

200 budgies?  I take it you have an outside aviary? lol! 

Aww baby leos are adorable, I hope it all goes well! 

Thank you so much! I do feel more drawn toward the bigger birds (My dream is to own a sun conure.. drool lol). I just can't afford to own a bigger one right now, some day!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow your dog is such a squeezie. I love him!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep 200, I have a mixture of show birds and aviary style budgies. I specialize in violets and have several shades of purple. I also own quite a few rare colour varieties which are very scarce in Australia. They are all so tame and land on me, if I don't see much of them for a few days they get very excited when I come to visit them. When I vacuum the aviary I have to be careful that I do not suck them up because they have great fun sitting on the vacuum hose and also I literally have to gently push them out of the way when they sit on the ground because they like to chase the vacuum head. They are so funny!!! Their aviary is 10 metres long and 5 metres wide.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

LOVE the gecko!! <3


----------



## Splash (May 30, 2012)

Thank you guys!

Wow that sounds really cool! I wish my guys were tame but I made the mistake of getting them friends all too soon. They're only into each other! However my green one (the one I've had the longest) is willing to hop onto my finger.


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

lol


----------

